# Battlefield 3: Can't move



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,
In bf3 i can't move since a while, or can move with disabilities. The problem is, i walk for a while, sometimes 1 meter and sometimes 100, but then i'm pushed back a few meters to where i came from. This is very annoying and keeps my rank low.
Can anybody solve this?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

There are two possibilities here. One is that your internet speed is just terrible or over a cellular network. The other is while in BF3, go to options and look for a slider bar that says something along the lines of 'network smoothing adjuster' or something like that. I don't know the exact wording off the top of my head.

Just put it to full and see if that helps.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes this is called 'rubber banding' and it is poor network related.


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Alright, i am 2 meters above my wifi beacon right now and set the smoothing factor to full but now the game crashes during gameplay. I had this before when i just bought the game.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Go to speedtest.net and pingtest.net and run the tests. Post back results.


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Test results vary every time, but I tested it 3 times on both websites:
Speed Test:
1. http://www.speedtest.net/result/1764572507.png
2. http://www.speedtest.net/result/1764577626.png
3. http://www.speedtest.net/result/1764579439.png
I've had better and worse results as well. I see slower than 70% of NL 

Ping Test:
1. http://www.pingtest.net/result/56559417.png
2. http://www.pingtest.net/result/56559772.png
3. http://www.pingtest.net/result/56559844.png

Tests were executed in Chrome.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm, nothing here says 'My internet blows!' So it seems like you are okay.

Interesting.


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

May be the fact that my computer itself is not God Power. It can play just fine for a while but after a few rounds it freezes. Maybe its the nvidia geforce gt500 that gives the probs


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Can you post all of your specs?


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's my DxDiag:
i don't know the difference but i ran it in 32bit dxdiag and 64bit dixdiag:
i know its way too much info.

32:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/11/2012, 11:45:28
       Machine name: DAVID-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
           Language: Dutch (Regional Setting: Dutch)
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
       System Model: K53SC
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/26/11 14:09:47 Ver: 04.06.03
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4006MB RAM
          Page File: 3704MB used, 4306MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
       Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
          Chip type: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
           DAC type: Internal
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_16821043&REV_09
     Display Memory: 1696 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 64 MB
      Shared Memory: 1632 MB
       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: AUO26EC
        Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (60.014Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: igdumd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igdumdx32,igd10umd32,igd10umd32
Driver File Version: 8.15.0010.2509 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.15.10.2509
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 8/31/2011 19:53:20, 8312320 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-4256-11CF-3E7A-8836A9C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x8086
          Device ID: 0x0116
          SubSys ID: 0x16821043
        Revision ID: 0x0009
 Driver Strong Name: oem25.inf:IntelGfx.NTamd64.6.0:iSNBM0:8.15.10.2509:pci\ven_8086&dev_0116
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_10431AC3&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6373 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 5/17/2011 10:02:22, 2872680 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6373 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/17/2011 10:02:22, 2872680 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Muis
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Toetsenbord
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-hoofdhub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C2D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Keyboard Device Filter
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: kbfiltr
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Toetsenbordstuurprogramma voor Terminal Server
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0a17
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-muis
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x177F, 0x0402
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Muisstuurprogramma voor Terminal Server
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 19.9 GB
Total Space: 256.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS547564A9E384

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 292.6 GB
Total Space: 328.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS547564A9E384

      Drive: E:
      Model: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8B0
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Dutch), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_B5\3&11583659&2&E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_10591043&REV_00\4&1664AE13&0&00E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C49
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C49&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C12&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_B5\3&11583659&2&E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_06\4&3A5AAF1E&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_04\3&11583659&2&B0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_B5\3&11583659&2&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1051&SUBSYS_17621043&REV_A1\4&11CBE8FB&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&D0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C03&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 100
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_08AE&SUBSYS_10058086&REV_00\4&179C3318&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_16821043&REV_09\3&11583659&2&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio-besturing
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_1AC31043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processor family DRAM Controller - 0104
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0104&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_09\3&11583659&2&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 1C1A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1A&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_B5\3&11583659&2&E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_09\3&11583659&2&08
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2226
CyberLink MP3/WAV Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GMP3Wrap.ax,3.07.0000.1314
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,P2GAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.1321
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,P2GEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.2911
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
SmartLogon_Effect,0x00200000,1,1,face_filter.ax,1.00.0005.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
ASUS Virtual Camera,0x00200000,0,1,virtualCamera.ax,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
P2G Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,P2GVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2310
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
P2G Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAud.ax,6.01.0000.3601
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2030
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1017
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.2307
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2Gm2spliter.ax,2.04.0000.2301
CyberLink Audio VolumeBooster,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVB.ax,1.00.0000.1008
ASUS SplitVCam Pump,0x00200000,0,1,virtualCamera.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2625
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2Gm1spliter.ax,2.04.0000.2301
ASUS SplitVCam Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,splitvcamrenderer.ax,
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cyberlink File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,P2GReader.ax,3.00.0000.3016
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,P2GM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDump.ax,3.00.0000.7122
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Asus Motion Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,motiondetect.ax,
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
LifeFrame_Effect,0x00200000,1,1,camera_effect.ax,3.00.0005.0001
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
ASUS SplitVCam Relayer,0x00200000,1,0,virtualCamera.ax,
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,P2Gauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2GTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,P2GMpgMux.ax,5.01.0000.1723
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
LifeFrame Audio,0x00200000,1,1,LifeFrameAudio.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
P2G Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
P2G Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,P2GAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.4815
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,P2GMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Cinepak-codec van Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV-codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV-codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
ASUS USB2.0 WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
ASUS USB2.0 WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
ASUS Virtual Camera,0x00200000,0,1,virtualCamera.ax,

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {651288E5-A7ED-4076-A96B-6CC62D848FE1} (Balanced)
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0



64:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/11/2012, 11:46:49
       Machine name: DAVID-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
           Language: Dutch (Regional Setting: Dutch)
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
       System Model: K53SC
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/26/11 14:09:47 Ver: 04.06.03
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4006MB RAM
          Page File: 3733MB used, 4277MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
       Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
          Chip type: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
           DAC type: Internal
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_16821043&REV_09
     Display Memory: 1696 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 64 MB
      Shared Memory: 1632 MB
       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: AUO26EC
        Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (60.014Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: igdumd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igdumdx32,igd10umd32,igd10umd32
Driver File Version: 8.15.0010.2509 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.15.10.2509
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 8/31/2011 19:53:20, 8312320 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-4256-11CF-3E7A-8836A9C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x8086
          Device ID: 0x0116
          SubSys ID: 0x16821043
        Revision ID: 0x0009
 Driver Strong Name: oem25.inf:IntelGfx.NTamd64.6.0:iSNBM0:8.15.10.2509:pci\ven_8086&dev_0116
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_10431AC3&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6373 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 5/17/2011 10:02:22, 2872680 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6373 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/17/2011 10:02:22, 2872680 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Muis
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Toetsenbord
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-hoofdhub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C2D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/25/2011 04:29:26, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/25/2011 04:28:59, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/25/2011 04:29:26, 343040 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Keyboard Device Filter
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: kbfiltr
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: kbfiltr.sys, 7/20/2009 10:29:40, 15416 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 00:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Toetsenbordstuurprogramma voor Terminal Server
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0a17
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-muis
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x177F, 0x0402
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 01:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Muisstuurprogramma voor Terminal Server
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 19.8 GB
Total Space: 256.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS547564A9E384

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 292.6 GB
Total Space: 328.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS547564A9E384

      Drive: E:
      Model: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8B0
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Dutch), 11/20/2010 10:19:22, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_B5\3&11583659&2&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Dutch), 11/20/2010 14:33:50, 184704 bytes

     Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_10591043&REV_00\4&1664AE13&0&00E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C49
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C49&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C12&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_B5\3&11583659&2&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Dutch), 11/20/2010 14:33:50, 184704 bytes

     Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_06\4&3A5AAF1E&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_04\3&11583659&2&B0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_B5\3&11583659&2&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Dutch), 11/20/2010 14:33:50, 184704 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1051&SUBSYS_17621043&REV_A1\4&11CBE8FB&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 191080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 288024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvam.inf_amd64_neutral_f82238493888fa63\NvCplSetupInt.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 56444152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\Nvd3d9wrap.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 231528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\detoured.dll, 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvdxgiwrap.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 225384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\Nvd3d9wrapx.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 256512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\detoured.dll, 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvdxgiwrapx.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 250368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 15511 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI\nvidia-smi.exe, 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 197224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 11240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 13050088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvpciflt.sys, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 25960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 67176 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 2221672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 18580072 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 6607976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 2482792 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 3113576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 12873320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 392296 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 7621 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinitx.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 226920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 20493416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoptimusmft.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 446056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvumdshimx.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 769128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 8130664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 57960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 1986152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 13011560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 4943976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 2253416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 2897512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 10087016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 320104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvinit.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 193128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 15067752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoptimusmft.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 380520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvumdshim.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 648296 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0012.6856 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 6049896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispco6420120.dll, 2.00.0012.0000 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 1617512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgenco642040.dll, 2.00.0004.0000 (English), 5/10/2011 19:47:00, 1359976 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 3/25/2011 04:29:04, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (Dutch), 3/25/2011 04:29:14, 325120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (Dutch), 3/25/2011 04:29:26, 343040 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C03&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 10.00.0000.1046 (English), 9/13/2010 11:24:26, 437272 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 3/25/2011 04:29:04, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (Dutch), 3/25/2011 04:29:14, 325120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (Dutch), 3/25/2011 04:29:26, 343040 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 100
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_08AE&SUBSYS_10058086&REV_00\4&179C3318&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_16821043&REV_09\3&11583659&2&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:53:22, 12306848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd64.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:53:20, 8312320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10umd64.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:42:42, 14598656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcmrt64.dll, 1.00.0000.1011 (English), 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 140288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IccLibDll_x64.dll, 1/27/2011 01:11:46, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igkrng600.bin, 8/31/2011 19:51:16, 963116 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igcompkrng600.bin, 1/27/2011 01:55:20, 145804 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfcg600m.bin, 8/31/2011 19:51:16, 216000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igkrng600.bin, 8/31/2011 19:51:16, 963116 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng600.bin, 1/27/2011 01:55:20, 145804 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg600m.bin, 8/31/2011 19:51:16, 216000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdde64.dll, 8/31/2011 19:51:04, 75776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdde32.dll, 8/31/2011 19:46:00, 56832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs64.vp, 8/31/2011 20:22:50, 17440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo64.vp, 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 59243 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc64.vp, 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 59062 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg64.vp, 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 59174 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa64.vp, 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 1074 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa64.cpa, 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 1981696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhcp64.dll, 2.00.0002.0001 (English), 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhsip64.dll, 2.00.0002.0001 (English), 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 376832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdumd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:47:42, 6322688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdumdx32.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:45:02, 581120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxdv32.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:15:46, 294400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igd10umd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:37:18, 12340224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\iglhcp32.dll, 2.00.0002.0001 (English), 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\iglhsip32.dll, 2.00.0002.0001 (English), 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 376832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxcmrt32.dll, 1.00.0000.1011 (English), 8/31/2011 19:13:52, 162816 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\difx64.exe, 8/31/2011 20:08:22, 179992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:20:58, 110080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:21:26, 62464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 20:08:48, 510232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:21:50, 375808 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:16, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:20:48, 390144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:20:08, 142336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 8.15.0010.2291 (English), 2/10/2011 06:49:02, 167960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 8.15.0010.2291 (English), 2/10/2011 06:48:44, 391704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:20:08, 9014784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 8.15.0010.2291 (English), 2/10/2011 06:48:50, 418328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:21:46, 378368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\gfxSrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (Dutch), 8/31/2011 19:20:50, 146432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe, 8.15.0010.2509 (Dutch), 8/31/2011 20:08:24, 4378392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe.config, 1/27/2011 01:15:16, 151 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IGFXDEVLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 8/31/2011 19:20:50, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 20:08:42, 239896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:21:40, 28672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxexps32.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:16:32, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:18, 285184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:18, 282624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:20, 282624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:20, 285696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:24, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:20:14, 285696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:32, 287232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:22, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:22, 287232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:24, 285184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhrv.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:34, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:26, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:26, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:28, 283136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 8.15.0010.2291 (English), 1/27/2011 01:25:18, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:28, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:28, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:28, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:30, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrom.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:36, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:30, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:34, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:34, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:32, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:32, 285696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:20, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:24, 287232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:24, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:22:34, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ar-SA.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:36, 156192 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.cs-CZ.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:38, 133381 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.da-DK.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:40, 128542 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.de-DE.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:40, 137840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.el-GR.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:42, 198037 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.es-ES.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:44, 137641 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.en-US.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:18, 124056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fi-FI.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:44, 132887 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fr-FR.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:46, 135654 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.he-IL.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:48, 148981 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.hr-HR.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:12, 131840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.hu-HU.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:48, 134373 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.it-IT.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:50, 140212 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ja-JP.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:52, 153129 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ko-KR.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:52, 138707 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nb-NO.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:54, 128802 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nl-NL.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:56, 134407 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pl-PL.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:56, 133149 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-BR.resources, 8/31/2011 19:22:58, 134821 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-PT.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:00, 133683 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ro-RO.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:12, 136584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ru-RU.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:00, 182649 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sk-SK.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:02, 132785 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sl-SI.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:04, 128998 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sv-SE.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:04, 133841 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.th-TH.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:06, 211217 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.tr-TR.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:08, 135357 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-CN.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:08, 116368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-TW.resources, 8/31/2011 19:23:10, 117657 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd64.dll, 8.15.0010.2509 (English), 8/31/2011 19:31:14, 18641408 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig4icd32.dll, 8/31/2011 19:26:20, 13903872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v2509.dll, 1.02.0030.0000 (English), 8/31/2011 19:58:50, 90112 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio-besturing
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_1AC31043&REV_05\3&11583659&2&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processor family DRAM Controller - 0104
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0104&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_09\3&11583659&2&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 1C1A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1A&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_B5\3&11583659&2&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Dutch), 11/20/2010 14:33:50, 184704 bytes

     Name: 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_12771043&REV_09\3&11583659&2&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Dutch), 11/20/2010 14:33:50, 184704 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17715
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ASUS Color Convert,0x00200000,1,1,RGBTran.ax,1.00.0000.0003
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17715
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
ASUS Color Preview Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RGBTran.ax,1.00.0000.0003
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
ASUS USB2.0 WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
ASUS USB2.0 WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {651288E5-A7ED-4076-A96B-6CC62D848FE1} (Balanced)
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Well thats pretty much.
Your ram is 4 gb and thats just enough. I had a pc of 2 gb and was goiing to play bf bad comp 2 that requires 2 gb and it didnt work at all so maybe. But i can be wrong


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Update: EXTREME lags, NO sound at all, and FREEZE after about 15 to 30 mins.
Guess i'll have to spend my money AGAIN to buy it for the ps3 im getting this week.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah maybe the best.
Maybe if you play further your pc will get very fcked up...


----------



## toasty25 (Jun 2, 2012)

according to ur dxdiag u dont look like u have a nvidia card like u said


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You have Intel integrated graphics, I'm surprised you were able to run the game at all. 

It's likely that, however the problem is similar to that of extreme latency. 


You're probably lagging and crashing because of your insufficient graphical power.


----------

